# rub on lettering



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys. does anyone know where i can find a good selection of reasonable priced rub on dry transfer lettering? i need both upper and lower case letters in black and white. and also in different sizes too.
thanks, Rob


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

walthers.com

made by woodland senics


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Check Ur local office supply stores, Staples, Office Depot & the like, also Ur craft supply stores, like Michaels,
they all usually carry a line or 2 of DTs... In Woodland scenics, Ur looking for their "Model Graphics" line, and 
its usually stocked by the better hobby & train shops, an at better prices than Walthers... 
Paul R...


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Find a local store that caters to draftsmen, architects, etc. (I find hobby & train stores don't have large enough fonts for G scale.) 

JackM


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hobby Lobby carries vinyl lettering in many sizes.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I can provide you with custom vinyl lettering applied all in one piece. No fussing with individual letters, and much thinner than the stuff you'll find in a store.http://gold.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/Vinyl_Transfers.htm
G-Scale Graphics 

Or if you prefer water slide decals, Stan Cedarleaf does a fine job as well.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, the old stand bys of ChartPak and Lettraset are long gone. I am not even sure if a drafting supply store (if you can find one since the advent of computer aided drafting) will still have any. There is a fellow in Canada (whose company name eludes me at the moment) will make the old fashioned dry transfers at a moderate price point. Do a web search for dry transfers and I believe his name will come up. There is also a company here in the states (Florida I believe) selling a kit for making your own dry transfers. I looked at his web site some time ago, and when I get to the point of necessity, if he is still around, will try his equipment. 

Although I have never used either one (yet), Del (post above) and Stan Cedarleaf, both come very highly recommended. 

My tuppence worth. 


Bob C.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a fellow in Canada (whose company name eludes me at the moment) will make the old fashioned dry transfers 

AllOut-Graphics 
Manfred and Jocelyn Schleger 
1195 Esquimalt Avenue 
West Vancouver, BC 
CANADA V7T 1K2 
Tel 001 604 922 2392 
toll free (North America only)1 877 922 2392 
http://www.allout-graphics.com 

Mr K uses them for his EBT lettering. I got a sheet recently from them.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

All-Out are great to work with. All prices are funny money, so prices in the US fluctuate based on the exchange rate. Basic colors (black, white, red, yellow, blue, gold, silver, etc.) are no additional charge, but if you want a custom color (like EBT orange), there's a small extra fee. If you do need a specific color, I strongly suggest mailing them a sample for them to match so there's no questions about Pantone numbers, etc. 

Later, 

K


----------

